# Shark Tournament Aug. 3-5



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey all, just wanted to let you know *Rocky's RV Park and Fishing Pier* (formally Meacoms) is hosting a shark tournament Friday, August 3rd, 6 P.M. - 9 A.M. Sunday the 5th. Entry fee is $55.00, cash prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. See details at www.rockysrvparkandfishingpier.com 

Happy 4th and see you on the beach
Rocky


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds awesome, but can you post the exact rules because its kind of vague on the website. Like it says 2 rod limit and 1 bait rod is allowed. Does that mean you can use 2 surf rods and an additional small rod to catch bait? Also, is it kayak and beach, is it by combined length or just the biggest shark, how do you have to take pictures, is it catch and release only, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Rules*

2 Rods can be used for shark fishing only and a 3rd rod can be used for bait fishing but if sharks are caught on the bait rod they do not count.

All bait used for Shark fishing shall be legal bait ( NO Sharks, Red Fish etc. shall be used as bait).

All Sharks Shall be of legal size, min. 24 inches

Baits can be ran out with kayaks, jet ski, or by casting.

All Sharks caught must be reeled in by hand by Contestants only from the Beach or Pier( No use of any watercraft shall be used to assist in bringing in any sharks).

All Sharks will be weighed at the location of the catch so all contestants must have access to a cell phone that works on the beach.

Catch and Release is preferred in order to save and preserve life but will be left up to each individual.

All Sharks will be photographed while on the scale.

A fish blanket / net will be used to weigh sharks in their natural horizontal position.

Winner shall be determined by combined weights of all his catches.

Boundaries will be from Roll Over Pass to Blacks Pier/ the curve at 124 & HWY 87


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

need more rods than two.had 10 rods out in slp pass in this pic two 12/0 a 10/0 three 9/0two 6/0 hlw two 4/0 s that is shark fishin


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Did you do this by yourself or did you have help? Were you fishing alone? Each man will be allowed the same but it is your choice to be grouped together.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Rockysfishingpier said:


> Did you do this by yourself or did you have help? Were you fishing alone? Each man will be allowed the same but it is your choice to be grouped together.


 two guys that day .


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> need more rods than two.had 10 rods out in slp pass in this pic two 12/0 a 10/0 three 9/0two 6/0 hlw two 4/0 s that is shark fishin


hardcore :biggrin:


----------



## sns86mob (Aug 2, 2006)

SO who is in for this event so far?I just hope the weather holds up to make this a great event!


----------



## HardHeadBeater (Apr 26, 2007)

so, if we have like 5 guys enter as 1 contestant with only 2 rods, can all of those 5 guys reel the shark in?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

When I was a kid growing up my Daddy always told me when we were fishing to NEVER TOUCH ANOTHER MANS ROD.
That still stands firm today.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Shark Hunters,
Just wanted to let you know we have had such a great responce to the tournament that the RV Park is now full for that weekend and we will not be able to take any more, I did have to go in and add a second elec. meter to help carry the load. 
Good Luck and may your skills pay off.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Shark Hunters
Looks like we are going to have to extend the boundries for the tournament due to the amount of people in the tournament, We are now fishing from roll over pass to 1 mile east of the old Blacks Pier in High Island their is a sign posted there that says McFaden beach, this is also around the area where the blacktop stops


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Shark Tournament @ Rockys*

Well it's Time Lets go fishing!

RV's are starting to come in and getting ready, Little rain around but the weekend is looking good.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck Rocky...


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Nice set up there Brad!

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## skiff_meister (Sep 11, 2005)

Rocky, 

Can you post the results of the Tournament?


----------

